# Please Help Open This File!!!



## stjohnson17 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and had no earthly idea where to post this so I put it into general discussion. Please read over my post and try to help.

I am trying to open a file which is marked CAH. It's a saved game file and I am trying to view it to check a character's stats. My computer says I cannot open it and I am unable to find the correct program to open it. If you are aware of how to access this CAH file please post the answer or feel free to e-mail me at stevenjamesjohnson17@yahoo.com with the solution. I appreciate the time and effort thanks again .


----------



## Jet (Aug 28, 2007)

Check and see where the game's saved files are located. There might be a folder in "My Documents" that contains those files.


----------



## stjohnson17 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for the advice. I have already found the file. I now need to somehow open it. It is a CAH File and my computer will not open it with any of my computer's programs.


----------



## Cheese (Aug 29, 2007)

winrar maybe?


----------



## Deepblue (Aug 29, 2007)

text editor ?


----------



## epidemik (Aug 29, 2007)

What game is it?
IS it an online game?

Curiosity...why do you need it opened? Seems like it'd just be jibberish that the game reads. I doubt it would neatly have your stats laid out (if im understanding the question)


----------



## sab.o.taj (Aug 29, 2007)

you might able to see the stats if you open the file with Notepad
..kinda like what Deepblue said..


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ooops

File extension .CAH is not in any of the databases.


----------



## Deepblue (Aug 29, 2007)

yea some games save stats and other info in text format some will save in 
code ( jibberish ). 

notepad is the first thing i attempt to open unknown files in you would 
be suprised how many are just text files.


----------



## stjohnson17 (Aug 30, 2007)

I bet ya'll are right. I suppose that even if I could open the file it would probably look like some alien language anyway. I appreciate the help. Someone asked what game it was and the answer to that question is Battle For Middle Earth II. A fun, in my opinion, command and conquer game. Anyway I could probably just figure out his stats, give or take some, just from using him and being familiar with his damage and such. Thanks to all of you again.


----------



## Jet (Aug 30, 2007)

Can't you just use Battle For Middle Earth II to open the file?


----------



## stjohnson17 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes and no my friend. It will read the file. But I would not be able to view or edit it. So yes it will open it and does, but I wanted to view specific stats and I couldn't do that. But like I said yes it reads it fine.


----------

